# My P is scratching himself on the bottom



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

My P scratches himself on the bottom and on the side of tha tank?
Is he sick? Someone said he may have ICK or something liek it.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

maybe he just has an itch :laugh: ...jk

does he have any white stuff on him? thats a sure sign of ick if he does, but other than that maybe he is just getting some dead scales off or something...

chris


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

can u actually c nething on the fish??like white spots???

and how often does he scratch himself??????


----------



## Killer (Oct 28, 2003)

When fish scratch themselves it can be a sign of ich forming. You'll notice small white spots on the skin of the fish, it almost looks like small white raised dots all over your fish. It can also be that the skin of your fish is irritated equivalent of a human scratching an arm. Fish just have to use something to itch because they have no hands. Is it showing any other signs of sickness? Cloudy eyes, loss of appetite, strange swimming behaviors, white stringy feces?


----------



## Jeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

that sux but its curable if you jump on it once you know its ich.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

he's itching.. or probably feels dirty..

Why do we scratch? 
nothing to worry about. mine do it too.. sometimes. if all your ps are doin it, you might wanna do a water change.. they could be tellin you that they feel dirty..
good luck man.


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

Scratching can be a sign of many things:
-Have an itch.
-Onsets of ich.
-Parasites in the tank. EX: Fish Lice.
-Bad water parameters. EX: High Ammonia.

Test your water parameters, do a water change, add some salt and raise your temperature to 80-82 degrees. Watch for parasites, mucus or slime on body and even little salt liek crystals on the body.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

do a water test to see where your parameters are, and do a 20% water change. if he scratches constantly, it could be a sign of ick, but look for those white spots on him


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

If ur P is doing it frequently take a good look to see if u can see any white dots on it, or salt like things on it. If u do then turn the temp up to 84 and add salt. Leave ur temp up and salt in for a couple weeks to see if the Ick goes away.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

my p's do this every now and then and even after water changes its not often and they have no problems just an itch.
however if it is a regular thing you do need to look into it to find out more it could be some of the things advised above
dixon


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2004)

> My P is scratching himself on the bottom


Does he scratch himself while he's watching TV in his underwear? 
That's what I do








Give him beer and put the NASCAR race on, he'll be fine.


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

Does he open his jaw as if he is stretching it? If so, this in addition to the scratching could be gill flukes, which cant be seen by the naked eye. I just treated my elong for this parasite. I used coppersafe and antibiotics for 15 day's. He now shows not signs or symptons as before. Be as sure as you can before treating with med's. Good luck!


----------

